# PHP/Web jobs in Dubai?



## 54248 (Jul 21, 2007)

I am a UK citizen and am will be in Dubai during July-August. I have 3+ years experience of PHP/Website development, and have worked with many small businesses and am now ready for my next challenge, preferably in Dubai.

I am interested in any career roles either at branding agenicies or new media companies in Dubai and any help/advise in terms of finding the right company would be greatly appreciated.


----------

